# Creepiest Movie



## Dale Rasco

This past week I reviewed My Soul To Take and while the movie was horrible, there was a scene near the end that was fairly creepy. This got me thinking, I like really creepy horror movies and was wondering what are some of the creepiest movies everyone has seen. For me it's probably either the original Halloween or The Exorcist. Or maybe Wolf Creek... That was weird.


----------



## marty1

I would have to say the original japanese version of the eye and a spanish film called the orphanage. Also Stir of echoes was one of my favs :T


----------



## Dale Rasco

Forgot all about Stir of Echoes. I really liked The Orphanage, didn't see either versions of "The Eye".


----------



## marty1

The Japanese versions are always better than the poxy remakes! The only one that came close was the ring.

Another creepy film that I felt was quite underated was Dragonfly, I was expecting very little from it and was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## nova

I always thought there were as many creepy scenes in The Evil Dead as there were campy scenes. I also loved the original Halloween but didn't really find it creepy.


----------



## Ronm1

Another :thumb: for Stir of Echoes.


----------



## Infrasonic

I rarely watch horror movies but I really enjoyed The Orphanage - I would say it was more of a suspense/thriller than horror. Pulse is another creepy horror movie which is worth the rental just for the amazing bass.

As far as creepiest/most disturbing movies my top two would be Requiem for a Dream and Old Boy.


----------



## virtualpj

I'd throw in "The Grudge"...stop-motion and that under-the-sheets scene still haunts me.


----------



## Cory Phoenix

I definitely remember being creeped out during The Exorcist and The Ring. I also thought The Strangers was creepy; especially the ending. I'm also a sucker for the original NOTLD. :T


----------



## Stitch

I can watch 'devils rejects' or any horror flick,but, 'stir of echoes' always freaked me out


----------



## sparky77

The new Justin Bieber Movie.... JK, but any of the Rob Zombie movies should do fine. For some reason Poltergeist II freaked me out when I was a kid, haven't been able to watch it again since. "See No Evil" (2006) is something totally different and guarantee you'll have a headache at the end of the movie.


----------



## Dale Rasco

I may have to watch Stir of Echoes again. I haven't seen it since it first came out on DVD.


----------



## Stitch

I just got the original sub titled 'let the right one in'. Heard it's pretty freaky..only took a year to be re made in English,so it must be good


----------



## chrapladm

Let the right one in was ok.

I think I have seen quite a few horror movies and most are all ok.

Not sure on creapiest for me. I think the scariest movie for me was when I was younger and that was "IT."

That movie was awesome. I cant really watch it anymore because it doesn't do the same thing but that was a good one for me.

Rob Zombie's editions are awesome. Devils rejects I wouldn't call a horror movie but a good movie from Rob. I loved his remakes of Halloween and TCM. Both of those series after watching, gave me more of a feeling of being a child again and being scared. I wouldn't call it scared but the feelings of being scared in the movie really come out.

I really could almost feel the terror the guy in TCM prequel had when he had to tell leatherface that the butcher plant was closed and he had to leave.

I could go on and on about horror movies so I will be quiet now. Just my .08 cents.


----------



## cpacholke

Another vote for "The Grudge". My wife still can't hear that sound without out. For a while, we had a washing machine that was loosing it's bearing and kept making that clicking sound... talk about fun times in our house for a while. At least we got a new washing machine out of it lol


----------



## fitzwaddle

Man this is really bugging me, I can't remember the title - something with a little girl that was hanging around with some old guy who had someone stuffed like a taxidermist or something? The details escape me, I only saw part of it, but it was 10/10 on the creepy scale.

Ring a bell to anyone??


----------



## Dale Rasco

fitzwaddle said:


> Man this is really bugging me, I can't remember the title - something with a little girl that was hanging around with some old guy who had someone stuffed like a taxidermist or something? The details escape me, I only saw part of it, but it was 10/10 on the creepy scale.
> 
> Ring a bell to anyone??


I haven't heard of that premise before. I do remember the Japanese movie Audtion that was way out in left field on the creepy scale.


----------



## Dale Rasco

And as a kid I remember being terrified of Angus Scrimm in Phantasm.


----------



## Stitch

The audition?I am Very impressed,Dale .....pretty creepy- definitely re- visit 'stir of echoes'


----------



## Dale Rasco

Thanks Stitch, I am a huge fan of Asian cinema. Versus, Old Boy, Lady Vengeance, Ichi The Killer.... Love em'!


----------



## Infrasonic

Dale, you might also like a movie called Battle Royale - I think it's worth a rental for you because it fits into that genre.


----------



## skipper

Well for me it was Nightmere on elm street.original halloween and pulse was quite scarry


----------



## Stitch

Anyone see the new movie 'devil' ?----would like to see a 'dale' review on that one!!


----------



## chrapladm

Rec......wasn't bad. I never liked the hand held camera view but I think it just added more realism to the film by only giving you a narrow view point.

When does Apollo 18 come out?


----------



## OvalNut

The Shining

Jack Nicholson

'nuff said.


----------



## I=V/R

I am surprised that I didn't see any mention of The Hills Have Eyes. This movie definitely has that "cringe" factor! In the sequel where the guy gets pulled through the hole in the ground... That was pretty bothersome. Also, the Asian version of The Ring, Ringu I think is the name.


----------



## chrapladm

Funny you mentions THHE II because it just started on a local channel here.


----------



## I=V/R

Is it the "family approved" version?


----------



## chrapladm

No late at night they show everything on the basic channels.


----------



## JCD

A little late to the party here, but there are a couple:

Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer -- it had a gritty, low budget feel the whole time, and just creeped me out to no end.
Audition -- already been mentioned, so I'll leave that one 
Hellraiser -- I saw this one when it first came out, and it probably wouldn't hold up as well, but man, that one just got me in a bad way.


----------



## typ44q

The original Nightmare on Elm Street terrified me as a kid, so many sleepless nights after watching that one lol.
I can't believe no one has mentioned The 6th Sense great movie and really scary!


----------



## Andre

Creepy/Scary: Paranormal Activity 1
Scary/painfull to look at: Hellrasier 1 and The Hostile 1


----------



## JBrax

I remember watching a movie called Salems Lot as a young boy while spending a weekend with my grandparents in a old farmhouse. I didn't sleep a wink that night. It would probably be cheesy if I watched it today. To this day the Exorcist, Omen, and the scene in Stigmata where she turns while writing on the chalkboard and starts speaking another language scares the hell out of me.


----------



## Todd Anderson

I'm going to have to put my vote in for two movies: the original Halloween and the Shining.... Especially the latter of the two, for me. I watched paranormal activity (1) last year. That also creeped me out (definitely one if those movies that requires the proper state of open mindedness to get the effect!).


----------



## ALMFamily

For me, it was not a movie at all- it was Kolchak: The Night Stalker with Darren McGavin. My mom loved that show and it always freaked me out because it was set in real world so you always thought those things could really exist.....

And, I have now dated myself. lddude:


----------



## Prof.

One of my all time favourite shows! lddude:


----------



## SALESEPHOTO

Is that the movie with zombies that come out of the woods burn down and eat the village people OH WAIT THAT IS 
JUST MYCONSTANT NIGHTMARE.


----------



## bxbigpipi

How about the August underground trilogy or the vomit gore trilogy? These movies are not for everyone!!! You have to be a hardcore gore fan to enjoy these movies!!


----------



## yoda13

for me, it's a toss up between the original Evil Dead and a relatively unknown movie called Xtro. There is a particular "birth" scene in Xtro that was hard to watch for me, back in '83. If anybody ever have a chance to see it, I would. Mediocre acting, low budget, but somehow, you are drawn into it and it's weird and gory... and oh, did I mentioned weird.

cheers


----------



## Sevenfeet

The original Evil Dead was a good film basically made by college students with no money. It's amazing what Sam Raimi got done as a student with an old yellow Oldsmobile.


----------



## NBPk402

Anyone ever seen the Evil Men do? It was with Charles Bronson and gave me shivers when I saw the torturing.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

The creepiest movie I haven't seen - because the trailers creeped me out too much - is "The Human Centipede (First Sequence)".


----------



## Rhuarc

Definitely The Exorcist, the scene coming down the stairs with the violin going terrifies me to this day.


----------



## bribowsky

bxbigpipi said:


> How about the August underground trilogy... These movies are not for everyone!!!


Ugh, these were disturbing, to say the least. There was a scene with a little girl in the bathtub that was so realistic it literally made me ill to watch it. I can't recommend these to anyone. have to agree with the exorcist. A couple more good ones from that same time frame: the changeling (1980) and the fog (also 1980). Haven't seen the remake yet, so go with the original if you check it out.


----------



## bxbigpipi

High Tension I thought was very good! Went into to it not expecting much but was pleasantly surprised. You guys should check it out if you haven't seen it.


----------



## jd371

eljay said:


> The creepiest movie I haven't seen - because the trailers creeped me out too much - is "The Human Centipede (First Sequence)".


This movie was suggested to me by a co-worker. After seeing the trailers, I too found it too creepy and just plain disturbing to watch. Can't believe there was a sequel. Wasn't this movie banned in England?...I remember reading about it being banned in some country.


----------



## chrapladm

bxbigpipi said:


> High Tension I thought was very good! Went into to it not expecting much but was pleasantly surprised. You guys should check it out if you haven't seen it.


Watched it in the cinema when it came out. Bought it on BR but have yet to watch it again. I am the only person I know who loves horror movies.


jd371 said:


> This movie was suggested to me by a co-worker. After seeing the trailers, I too found it too creepy and just plain disturbing to watch. Can't believe there was a sequel. Wasn't this movie banned in England?...I remember reading about it being banned in some country.


The 1st movie was ok and I guess disturbing. But loving horror movies nothing really disturbs me. The first one was based on more actual medical practices, if someone was going to try this. The second was just a sequel to make money.


----------



## Savjac

Henry, Portrait of a Serial Killer.

Why, because it is true. Dang this movie scared me.


----------



## bxbigpipi

So according to a commercial I keep seeing that I just payed attention to the HD NET channel will be playing the movie VHS on OCT. 3 before it hits theaters. Can anyone confirm?


----------

